# Channel Change Reboots



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

942 reboots when I change channels about 50% of the time.
I am running dual mode and this occurs with either remote and on either tuner.
Reboots will occur if I enter a channel manually or if I select a channel from the program guide.
Anyone else seen this ??


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Not at all. Sounds like you may have a power issue. Might want to try a UPS


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

lakebum431 said:


> Not at all. Sounds like you may have a power issue. Might want to try a UPS


Random reboots are often a power issue. If it only happens when changing channels, however, it is probably something else.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Have had a UPS on the system since I got it. 
Reboots are not ramom or self initiated. Only happens with a channel change.

I learned the value of a UPS on the Dish receivers when I had a 921.
Kept it for over a year and never experienced any malfunction.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

I would try these steps first:

1st- make sure you have a current software version
2nd- see if you can use different remote controll. It could be a broken remote ctr.


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

AmEx-

Do you even have a 942? The things you post indicate that you do not. The software updates are automatic and unavaoidable. You keep posting about checking for latest software like they have a choice and may have neglected the update.

Thank you for trying to help though


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> AmEx-
> 
> Do you even have a 942? The things you post indicate that you do not. The software updates are automatic and unavaoidable. You keep posting about checking for latest software like they have a choice and may have neglected the update.
> 
> Thank you for trying to help though


Well, I've been troubleshooting D* receivers for the past 5 years and guess what? I would say 8 out of 10 people had problem with a software version. Some receivers will not update the software version for whatever reason and software is what makes them work as you probably know... and yes, I do have 942 my friend...

Thank you for trying to help though


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

Current software, yes
UPS, Yes
Unit cool, yes

Reboots occur with either remote, either tuner.
About 1 out of every 5 channel changes.
Reboots occur as a result of direct entry channel change, selecting a channel from the guide, selecting last channel recall.

Oddly enough, it never reboots when it changes channels for a recording or if I set up a timer to change channels.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

I would call D* and ask for replacement remote controll... if that does not help, replace your unit...


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

AmEx said:


> I would call D* and ask for replacement remote controll... if that does not help, replace your unit...


Just a friendly FYI...on these boards D*= DirectTV. E* represents Dish Network.


----------



## AmEx (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, I meant E*... i was thinking Dish and that's why I put D... sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Oldcoot (Dec 17, 2004)

I can't see it being a remote control problem.
Slim chance that both remotes would develop the identical problem at the same time.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

AmEx said:


> Well, I've been troubleshooting D* receivers for the past 5 years and guess what? I would say 8 out of 10 people had problem with a software version. Some receivers will not update the software version for whatever reason and software is what makes them work as you probably know... and yes, I do have 942 my friend...
> 
> Thank you for trying to help though


That very well may be true with D* receivers (I have no experience with these at all), but with E* I disagree. Because of the way they set the downloads, this is not a normal reason for issues.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

AmEx said:


> Well, I've been troubleshooting D* receivers for the past 5 years and guess what? I would say 8 out of 10 people had problem with a software version. Some receivers will not update the software version for whatever reason and software is what makes them work as you probably know... and yes, I do have 942 my friend...
> 
> Thank you for trying to help though


Software versions used to be an issue with older E* IRD's (I had 2 4000's I know all about this issue since those receivers had an option in the menu to ask before downloading), however these newer gereration units have been real good about updating. About the only way to avoid an update is to unplug the receiver every night, but that would cause another problem since the EPG could not get it's update until the receiver gets plugged back in.


----------

